# Clutch issues



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

So lately my clutch pedal (pressure) seems to be acting up. You can press the pedal in about an inch or two before the clutch actually ingages. and it seems to have less pressure on it from when i bought it new. It only has 13K miles so thats why im concernd. Any ideas maybe i need to bleed the hydo fluid?


----------

